# Question about Boot Liners



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i take em out every night to dry it all and avoid the pestilential reek, never notice any wear and tear


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a local shop that I trust. They have told me NOT to remove my liners unnecessarily. I would like to hear what other people have to say on this issue also. I read a post this weekend that said you should remove your liners. So, I am uncertain also:dizzy:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

CassMT said:


> i take em out every night to dry it all and avoid the *pestilential reek*, never notice any wear and tear


Bahhahhaha If mine was _that_ bad, I wouldn't even have asked the question!


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Board Gadget said:


> I have a local shop that I trust. They have told me NOT to remove my liners unnecessarily. :


Interesting Gadget. I hadn't actually heard this anywhere, so good to know it's actually thought about.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

My Factions are held in with velcro tabs, and i could totally see the tabs ripping loose if one wasn't cautious when removing them. That said, that velcro isn't doing anything when my foot is in the boot. I think as long as you open the shell all the way and grab the liner down low instead of yanking at the top, it shouldn't cause any damage at all. And the moisture left in there is going to do damage if not allowed to dry.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I just use one of those electric boot dryers for mine and keep the liners in all the time.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

trapper said:


> I just use one of those electric boot dryers for mine and keep the liners in all the time.


Suggestions for a good one? How's yours?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is an interesting question, since I just bought some new 32 Focus Boa boots with liners. I've emailed 32. I'll post the response here.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Donutz said:


> This is an interesting question, since I just bought some new 32 Focus Boa boots with liners. I've emailed 32. I'll post the response here.


Nice work Donutz. Look forward to the response.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

how can they be so fragile that taking the liner in and out 1000 times would even be a problem


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

bamfb2 said:


> Suggestions for a good one? How's yours?


The one Wrathfuldiety made...
:laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I always pul the liner out. The one time I fogot to, I had to use about half a can of Febreze to get the musty water smell out. I couldn't imagine just leaving the liner in. They make them removeable for a reason.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

My view is that if you don't get the liners dry you're off to a stinky hell indeed, and that removing them to dry them out will achieve this. I don't have a dedicated boot dryer that blows air into the boot but I think that blowing air in there only works so well versus disassembling the boot/liner combo. 

I also think that a day of riding flexes the boot and liner a zillion different ways while removing and putting the liner back in happens only once per day of riding. I'd think that the in and out of boot liner removal for drying would hardly affect the life of boots/liners given the stresses through a day of riding. 

Not to hijack this thread but how long do folks think boots should last, if taking your liners out each day shortened the life of the boot by 10% then what is the cost. In my case I'm riding about 40 days per year, rolling over my boots about every 1.5 seasons. I just bought a new pair at year end sale prices that I'll switch to next January, and on a test run they were way stiffer and not packed out compared to my current boots, which have about 50 days on them so I'm pretty sure it's almost time to switch. Same boot and model each time. 

If I didn't remove my liners they'd be so toxic I'd replace the boots more often, that's my tradeoff. If I can keep my boots from toxic stink they go a season and a half.


----------



## kern540 (Apr 2, 2013)

i take mine out every night i ride most every day it dosent seem to effect my riding any. so i would say its fine


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I take my out every day after riding and dry both the boot shells and liners...also remove the foot beds. I put them on the diy dryer...no stink. Somedays are darn wet and the shells also gets soaked. I also use hurricane tape that make the liners slide in/out of the shells much more easily. see the boot faq sticky. I also do all kinds of mods to keep them fitting and working well...this winter even did a pop rivit on one of a boa pully that was starting to rip out. imho you are not going to do any or very little additional wear and will save yourself from the stink foot.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

bamfb2 said:


> Suggestions for a good one? How's yours?


I just use the Original PEET Boot Dryer. Slap them on there at night and they are dry by the morning and it's safer than setting them near a regular heat source (for the boot I mean). It used thermal convection, whatever the fuck that means.

I should add that I sweat like a mofo and have had no mildew/odor problems using this method. I keep my aftermarket insoles in there as well. It's probably cheaper and fine to take the liners in and out but I like not having to mess around with them.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

frikkn shop guys , seriously tell em to stfu


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Donutz said:


> This is an interesting question, since I just bought some new 32 Focus Boa boots with liners. I've emailed 32. I'll post the response here.


From customer service:

Thank you for your interest in Thirty Two and our products. We appreciate your business. You can remove the liners to dry them, but we don't recommend leaving them next to a heater or anything. Leave them to air dry and you'll be fine.

I specifically asked about damage from taking them out too often, and they don't seem concerned about it.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Donutz said:


> From customer service:
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Thirty Two and our products. We appreciate your business. You can remove the liners to dry them, but we don't recommend leaving them next to a heater or anything. Leave them to air dry and you'll be fine.
> 
> I specifically asked about damage from taking them out too often, and they don't seem concerned about it.


Probably some guy from Thailand reading from a card. 

Thanks.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Am I just extremely lucky or something, because I have never had my boots get wet so that I have to actually let them dry, not even the outside.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

leaving the liners out of the boots in an unnatural position can cause the shape to change and creates creases or folds where there might not have been before, resulting in pressure points and maybe even loss of blood flow in certain parts of the leg when you put them back on. what i do is leave the liners in the boot, do up the laces and put them on a boot dryer. it keeps the shape of the boot, helps maintain the stiffness and generally helps them last longer and durable.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Really it depends on your boot. Does it have an internal harness sewn onto the shell? The liner is probably going to be fine, but what about the stuff inside the shell?

A boot dryer is probably all you need and they are worth it. Even if you are pulling the liner, dryers can make a huge difference. Especially if you are stringing a lot of days together in a row.

$50-$100 well spent.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Whether or not I take the liners out depends on the boots, my pair before the ones I use now were so tight I had no choice or I'd struggle forever to get my foot out of the boot no matter how loose I could possibly make them. My current boots which are just as comfortable, I can pull my feet out with ease without removing the liner. 

To let my liners dry out, I keep my boots open in a well ventilated area and forget about them until the next time I went riding - which is typically a day or two later. Never had a bad odor come from my feet or boots.. except maybe freshmen year of high school during football season, but that's another story. That involves hookers, cocaine and lots of donkeys.

Oh, and there was never any noticeable wear on any of my liners. No matter how much use I got out of a pair of boots, my liners have usually looked fairly mint aside from them being molded to my feet. For what it's worth, I've mainly stuck with K2 for boots.


----------

